# FC oder FB



## Manfred Stangl (15 Mai 2009)

Guten Morgen Kollegen!

Folgende kleine Aufgabe:

Ich stell auf einem OP73 3 versch. Sollwerte (DINT) als Länge in cm ein.
In der SPS wandle ich den dint in real, damit ich dann die Länge in Inkremente habe. Dann wird verglichen und gebremst bzw. gestoppt.
Im Prinzip 3NW 1: DI_R, 2:MUL_R, 3:ROUND

Für die Ausgabe am OP geht´s umgekehrt.

Nun mach ich das aber mehrere Male und will´s in eine Funktion packen.
Daher meine Frage:
Es wird das ganze Programm unbedingt aufgerufen (jede FC, jede Berechnung usw.)
Wird in diesem Falle normalerweise FC oder FB verwendet?
Ich denke ich kanns in FC machen, da ich die ganzen Zwischenschritte der Berechnung als TEMP habe und sowieso jeden Zyklus neu beschreibe.

bitte um Rat.
Danke vorab.


----------



## Ralle (15 Mai 2009)

Ja, wenn du nichts wirklich über einen Zyklus hinaus zwischenspeichern mußt, nimm einen FC.


----------



## Gerri (15 Mai 2009)

Da du die Werte innerhalb eines Zyklus bearbeitest und weitergibst bzw.nichts gespeichert werden muss reicht ein FC.

EIn FB macht Sinn wennn du innerhalb des FB z.B. Etwas Setzen musst.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Mai 2009)

schade - ich hatte mich auf eine Grundsatzdiskussion gefreut 

aber das gibt die Aufgabenstellung nicht her *ROFL*

zum Thema: wegen einem Dreizeiler schreib ich persönlich keinen FB/FC 
(kann aber daran liegen, dass ich AWL benutze)


----------



## Manfred Stangl (15 Mai 2009)

Danke euch!

Wohl an denn: Schaffe schaffe Häusle baue....

ich benutze kein awl, da ich viel zu unwissend bin, und für die aufgabenstellung kann ich nix, die gibt der kunde vor.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Mai 2009)

nach etwas Nachdenken: eine Möglichkeit wäre auch, die HMI-Variable in die Instanz eines Umrechen-*FB* zu legen (wobei mir bewusst ist, dass Ralle dieses Vorgehen nicht unterstützen wird). Vorteil: nur eine Variable an der Schnittstelle des Bausteins. Nachteil: wird der Baustein oft benötigt, muss man darüber nachdenken, ihn als Multiinstanz einzubinden, was innerhalb von OB oder FC nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Gerri (15 Mai 2009)

3 Zeilen sind zuviel, aber einen DB genrieren der eine Fehlerquelle sein kann ist deine empfehlung!

Find ich nicht gut wegen 3 Zeilen


----------



## Ralle (15 Mai 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> nach etwas Nachdenken: eine Möglichkeit wäre auch, die HMI-Variable in die Instanz eines Umrechen-*FB* zu legen (wobei mir bewusst ist, dass Ralle dieses Vorgehen nicht unterstützen wird). Vorteil: nur eine Variable an der Schnittstelle des Bausteins. Nachteil: wird der Baustein oft benötigt, muss man darüber nachdenken, ihn als Multiinstanz einzubinden, was innerhalb von OB oder FC nicht möglich ist.



Yep, das hast du richtig erkannt! 
:sm1::sm10:


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Mai 2009)

Gerri schrieb:


> ... aber einen DB genrieren der eine Fehlerquelle sein kann ...


so denn ich das auf mich beziehen soll ...

handelt es sich um Vermeidungsverhalten ?


> aus Wikipedia: Als Vermeidungsverhalten wird das grundsätzliche Vermeiden bestimmter Situationen oder Handlungen, durch die Unannehmlichkeiten oder Bedrohungen für den Körper, die Seele oder die soziale Stellung erwartet werden, bezeichnet. Während Flucht, Erstarren, Auseinandersetzung (Kampf) oder andere Bewältigungsstrategien mögliche Reaktionen auf eine unmittelbare Bedrohung darstellen, ist die Vermeidung eine Reaktion auf innere oder äußere Hinweise, die eine Gefahr ankündigen können. Diese vorauseilende oder imaginäre Komponente ist einerseits schützend, *andererseits verhindert sie neue Erfahrungen und kann das Leben erheblich einschränken. Da Vermeidung die Erfahrung verhindert, die Situation bewältigen zu können, ist Vermeidungsverhalten extrem stabil.*


 
PS: selten einen so treffenden Text gefunden, der ein Probleme vieler Entwicklungsabteilungen so treffend beschreibt


----------



## Gerri (15 Mai 2009)

mir egal, ist ja nicht meine Anlage.

Kann man nicht auch aus den Erfahrungen anderer lernen?
Anscheinend ist es deiner Meinung nach besser selbst auf die Fresse zu fallen.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Mai 2009)

Gerri schrieb:


> Kann man nicht auch aus den Erfahrungen anderer lernen?


dazu finde ich bei Wiki hier die passende Antwort:





> Offenheit für Erfahrungen  [Bearbeiten]
> Mit dieser Eigenschaft wird das Interesse und das Ausmaß der Beschäftigung mit neuen Erfahrungen, Erlebnissen und Eindrücken zum Ausdruck gebracht.
> Hohe Werte: Personen mit hohen Offenheitswerten geben häufig an, dass sie ein reges Phantasieleben haben, ihre eigenen Gefühle, positive wie negative, deutlich wahrnehmen und an vielen persönlichen und öffentlichen Vorgängen interessiert sind. Sie beschreiben sich als wissbegierig, intellektuell, phantasievoll, experimentierfreudig und künstlerisch interessiert. Sie sind eher bereit, *bestehende Normen kritisch* zu *hinterfragen* und auf neuartige soziale, ethische und politische Wertvorstellungen einzugehen. Sie sind *unabhängig in Ihrem Urteil*, verhalten sich häufig unkonventionell, *erproben neue Handlungsweisen* und bevorzugen Abwechslung.
> Niedrige Werte: *Personen mit niedrigen Offenheitswerten neigen demgegenüber eher zu konventionellem Verhalten und zu konservativen Einstellungen. Sie ziehen Bekanntes und Bewährtes dem Neuen vor*, und sie nehmen ihre emotionalen Reaktionen eher gedämpft wahr.





Gerri schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist es deiner Meinung nach besser selbst auf die Fresse zu fallen.


Aus den oben zitierten Gründen ist dies auch schon mir passiert. Eben genau deswegen, weil ich nicht aus der Erfahrung anderer lernen wollte. Nur fällt die Abrenzung gut/schlecht sehr schwer. Weil ich ebenso auch schon positive Ergebnisse hatte, nachdem ich mich von Dogmen gelöst hatte.


----------



## OHGN (15 Mai 2009)

Gerri schrieb:


> mir egal, ist ja nicht meine Anlage.
> 
> Kann man nicht auch aus den Erfahrungen anderer lernen?
> Anscheinend ist es deiner Meinung nach besser selbst auf die Fresse zu fallen.


@Gerri 
Verstehst Du den tieferen Sinn und den feinen hintergründigen Humor in den Beiträgen des *Perfektionisten* nicht?


----------



## Gerri (15 Mai 2009)

ok, lassen wirs gut sein


----------



## peter(R) (16 Mai 2009)

_Der Lerneffekt ist beim "selbst auf die Fresse fallen_"  deutlich höher !!!

peter(R)


----------

